# Whey shake makes me urinate at night!!



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Take 3 shakes a day

Have no probs with the breakfast and pre workout.

In the pwo shake I increase the dosage to 30g whey (rather than 20 on the others). I take it around 7pm and I wake up during the night at least 1-2 times to pee (urine is clear, no foam, etc).

It's not a coincidence cause when I don't workout and only have 2 shakes it doesn't happen. I've searched on the web and in a forum someone said:

"the body is trying to achieve nitrogen balance, when your taking in excess or extra protein your body breaks it down to Urea, then that is broken down to Urine and then removed from your body"

http://www.elmhurst.edu/~chm/vchembook/633ureacycle.html

Does this mean I am consuming too much protein and my body is getting rid of it through urine? Shall I decrease the whey intake then?

I'm 1.70m and 80kg around 25%bf and I'm taking around 100g protein a day average.

By the way I have no diabetes (had test recently)

Any help from you biology experts out there??


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

only 100g ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> only 100g ?


Thats what i thought.

100g of protein is by no way too much mate. The fact your weeing at night isnt because of you having a whey shake, it would be the same if you was having any other drink.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

sizar said:


> only 100g ?


average I said, that's the minimum I try to take per day. It's usally anything between 100 and 200 really


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i take in 350-400g protein lol


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Thats what i thought.
> 
> 100g of protein is by no way too much mate. The fact your weeing at night isnt because of you having a whey shake, it would be the same if you was having any other drink.


I have no probs with solid foods, just that pwo shake in the evening, everytime I take it it happens. And taking into account I drink it at around 7pm and go to bed at around 12am, I think it's plenty of time for any drink to get out by then


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

so you dont take shake or food right before bed


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

KASHLDN said:


> I have no probs with solid foods, just that pwo shake in the evening, everytime I take it it happens. And taking into account I drink it at around 7pm and go to bed at around 12am, I think it's plenty of time for any drink to get out by then


Why not have your final meal as a solid meal then and a shake couple of hours before this??


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

sizar said:


> i take in 350-400g protein lol


That's not the point mate. I reckon my body doesn't absorb more that 20g whey at a time which is digested much faster than solid food, but again, pwo my body should be crying for protein, right? I'm bloody confused :confused1:


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

sizar said:


> so you dont take shake or food right before bed


I have the shake at 7pm

Dinner at around 8pm

Cottage cheese & peanut butter before bed (around 11pm)

kieren1234 : I have the shake about 45min before dinnner


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you can always add some teaspoon of oil to your shake to slow the digestion.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok well not sure then mate. Its part and parcel of drinking alot through the day. Im suprised if i dont get up twice through the night to wee. However i have a week bladder anyway, especially when its like a spacehopper aftering drinking lots all day......


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm always waking up in the middle of the night to p*ss, gives me a chance to eat a couple eggs or neck a quick shake and go back to sleep


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Why do you reckon your body can't absorb more than 20grams at a time?!

100g a day is nothing mate and it's nothing to do with you waking at night, I do all the time usually around 5am and I have around 350-400g ED


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

best thing for problem mate.. wear a nappy


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

sizar said:


> best thing for problem mate.. wear a nappy


:laugh::laugh::laugh: maybe that's the solution!

Well, I do drink more fluids on training days, probably an extra 1 or 1.5 L

Thing is - I don't get up during the night to pee on the other days.

Do you reckon this will make a difference, even i if my fluid intake is low at night (400ml shake 7pm, 1glass of water with meal to wash the multivit down and a couple of sips throught the evening) Makes me wonder if that wouldn't be enough time to pee everything out of my system before going to bed (around 11:30 - 12am)


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think peeing 1-2 a night is perfectly normal, IMO.

The body has to release it's urine at some point, and when rested it probably feels the need to do so.

It could be nocturia, but I highly doubt it as you'd be peeing every hour.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

KASHLDN said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: maybe that's the solution!
> 
> Well, I do drink more fluids on training days, probably an extra 1 or 1.5 L
> 
> ...


Well theres your answer, its purely based on the fact you drink more when trianing. I would rather keep well hydrated and get up in the night for a pee than dehydrate.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

SO you guys think it has nothing to do with the body is trying to achieve nitrogen balance and getting rid of protein. It's most probably due to the fact that I drink more fluids on training days and therefore I wake up during the night to go for a ****. Good news, that is!

As for the protein intake, isn't it a minimum of 1.2g for lean body mass? I'm 80kg but have around 25%bf. Is my protein intake that low? (100g - 200g)


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

aim for 200-300.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mate does it really bother you that much .. if so just **** out of the window or something i don't know .. saves u getting outta your room.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> mate does it really bother you that much .. if so just **** out of the window or something i don't know .. saves u getting outta your room.


I used to do this after a night out, balls to going downstairs when im hammered, chair up next to window and let it flow, Dad used to go barmy with me when he cleaned the gutters out haha.

In answer, yes i think its due to drinking more on training days. your body will use that 20g protein easily.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Are you losing weight? What sort of diet do you have?


----------

